# Using a computer tablet to view images in the field?



## carlc (Jun 30, 2012)

Using a Canon 7D, does anyone know of a tablet that can easily be connected to a 7D for checking images on the fly? I am sometimes shocked to find that some photos that appear to be good on the camera LCD have focus flaws etc. when downloaded later.

My first choice would be a direct connection. Second choice would be a tablet that I could connect via a USB CF card reader.

Any thoughts? Suggestions???


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 2, 2012)

I just ordered one of these
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/320919868441?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

it has USB Host so you can plug in a portable Hard drive too

and I'm going to install this bad boy on it
http://dslrcontroller.com/

Hoping it will arrive this week so i'll let you know how it goes when i've had a chance to try it out


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 2, 2012)

I've yet to find a good one that I can see clearly outdoors on a bright day. The new IPAD display might be one of the better ones, but you can not simply hook your camera to it, you will need a card reader and adapter, or perhaps a eyefi card will connect?

Drivers for the 7D will need to be installed in order to view images on the card while installed in your camera. There are windows and mac drivers, which limits you to a windows or mac laptop, or a windows tablet. 

Things might get better when the new microsoft Pro tablet arrives later this year, but it will cost $1K or more.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 2, 2012)

I had high hopes that the new ipad would be more able to integrate with all sorts of things unfortunately they crippled it, no doubt its screen is the best around but as for actually using it to interface with anything. forget it


----------



## rwmson (Jul 2, 2012)

I can second that suggestion for an Eye-fi card. 8 seconds after taking the shot it appears on the iPad display wirelessly.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 2, 2012)

For viewing outside, the new iPads and iPhones (4s and newly sold 4) all have polarized screens.

This is a double-edged sword, because if you're viewing an iPhone through polarized glasses, it's bluish and hard to read; the iPad is black altogether . . . unless you turn either to landscape mode.


----------



## rubidium (Jul 2, 2012)

All LCD screens are polarised.

Its how they work!


----------



## PeterJ (Jul 2, 2012)

I've never used it but assume previews come out the HDMI port? Maybe if you're only interested in previewing you could use one of those small portable LCD displays popular with the video crowd.


----------



## jsexton (Jul 2, 2012)

I picked up an HP Slate tablet (don't laugh it was cheap) because I can run windows 7 on it. I hook my 7D up directly via USB and view images, plus the tablet has decent battery life and is small enough to fit into the outer sleeve of my camera bag. I use InfranView because it's fast to load and free plus with the plugin I can view raw images directly.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 2, 2012)

rubidium said:


> All LCD screens are polarised.
> 
> Its how they work!


 
Yes, TV's phones, laptops, and even Camera LCD's are polarized. Some have a 45 degree angle, which lets them work poorly with polarized glasses in landscape and portrait, but its always a struggle to use polarized glasses woth a LCD.


----------

